# netzwerkproblem auf share basis - Linux/Windows



## sevi (24. November 2003)

Hi!

hab ein Windows-Rechner mit nem Linux-Rechner über ein Netzwerk(kabel) verbunden und die Netzwerkfunktionalität auf share basis funktioniert soweit. Doch ist das freigegebene Verzeichnis auf dem Windows -Rechner nur lesbar. Erst hab ich  beim global -Teil im smb.conf die Option "guest account = nobody" gehabt, dann aber durch den Versuch in das Freigabeverzeichnis auch schreiben zu können  einen neuen User angelegt, welcher andere rechte hat. ersetzt. Geht aber auch nicht. Hängt das mit dem "guest account" zusammen? Hat man mit dieser Option immer nur Gastrechte und dieser darf nicht schreiben?

Mein Ziel: das Freigabeverzeichnis für den Windows-Rechner beschreibbar zu machen
Zielerreichung: egal wie

Mein smb.conf File-Inhalt:

[global]

	workgroup = ARBEITSGRUPPE
	netbios name = SEVERINLINUX
	security = SHARE
	guest account = Netzwerk

[public]

	comment = Verzeichnis auf SeverinLinux
	path = /home/public
	public = Yes
	browseable = yes
	create mode = 750
	read only = no

Die Berechtigung des Verzeichnis /home/public:

insgesamt 4
drwxr-xr-x     2 Severin   users         128 2003-11-24 21:34 .
drwxr-xr-x     5 root          root            120 2003-11-24 20:11 ..
-rw-r--r--       1 root          root             0 2003-11-24 21:34           Berechtigung.txt
-rw-r--r--       1 Severin   users         74 2003-10-24 15:14 linuxSeverinTestDatei.txt

Bitte um Hilfe, sei die Lösung auch noch so banal: meine Linux Vers. SUSE 8.2

thanx


----------



## profy (25. November 2003)

Es gibt zu viele Möglichkeiten, woran das liegen könnte.

Laß mich raten - du hast  Windows XP home?
Dann geht es am besten über Netzwerklaufwerk verbinden und nicht vergessen anderen Nutzer Passwd anzugeben (Versteckter Link im Assitenten) auch wenn der Benutzer bei XP genauso heisst.


Einen Nutzer mit Großbuchstaben macht es nicht einfacher. ...

der netbioas name sollte  der gleiche sein wie unter ip/tcp...

so, das waren einige Tipps ins blaue - vielleicht hilft ja einer


----------



## sevi (25. November 2003)

Das Windows Betriebssystem ist Windows XP Professional.

Die Verbindung steht aber, ich kann in dem Verzeichnis nur lesen. Ich möchte aber schreiben können. Woran liegt das? Hab ich die Antwort schon bekommen? Dann hab ich sie nicht verstanden und weiß nicht was ich ändern soll. Muss ich die Einträge im smb.conf ändern oder liegt es am Recht des Benutzers, mit dem ich das Netzlaufwerk verbinde? Wenn ja wie kann ich diesem Schreibrechte geben?


----------



## profy (25. November 2003)

So könnte ich mir  den Teil der smb.con vorstellen:


```
[bereit]
        comment = "MP3 fuer alle"
        path = /home/mp3/mp3share
        create mask =664
        directory mask = 775
        follow symlinks = YES
        force create mask = 664
        force directory mask = 775
        force group = users
        force user = mp3
#       only user = YES
        valid users =  user1, user2, mp3
        writeable = YES
```


Die User user1, user2 usw. müssen noch in der /etc/samba/smbpasswd eingetragen werden, mit dem Programm smbpasswd


----------

